# Yamaha extended warranty?? Yes or No?



## det07 (Mar 26, 2006)

I purchased a Yamaha Grizzly 700 this past spring. The factory warranty is about to expire on Nov 7th. I got a letter in the mail asking if I wanted the extended warranty. The cost is 616.00 for 2 years, 726 for 3 years and 836 for 4 years. What should I do? I paid over $1K for my silverado warranty and it has paid for itself in less than a year. Are these quads expensive to fix?


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

I bought my 07 Griz new in July 07 and went with the regular warranty....but after a few months they were giving away an additional 18 month ex. warr. free for quad a year old or less. Now that 18 month warranty expired a few months ago........

Truthfully the only time I ever had to take my quad in for warranty service was squeaking back brakes. They installed new pads free....... Only time I take it in now is for yearly oil change etc........ I haven't needed the extended warranty but that's not to say it isn't worth the money....

It is costly for service if you have to pay for repairs yourself.....my shop charges $75 an hour plus parts etc......

You can go over to Grizzly Central.com and check that site out.....lots of yami info including warranties etc...


.


----------



## 7iron (Feb 28, 2005)

$600 plus sounds a little high for 2 years. If your real hard on your machine buy it . If your easy on it, it may be a waste. Mine has never been in for service in 6 years(except for oil changes) its a 660 .


----------



## det07 (Mar 26, 2006)

I just found a dealer on ebay selling the 4 yr warranty for $400!! Not sure how they can do this but they have perfect feedback! If I can get it for that price I might get it.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Genu...mQQptZAutomotive_Services?hash=item588326cad1


----------



## MUDDY4LIFE (Apr 13, 2001)

Any newer 4x4 ATV should have an extended warranty IMO.These newer 4x4s are very expensive to fix and with labor rates now as high as 90 bucks per hour, its best to be protected,but make sure you shop around to get the best price. Many salesman that sell these extended warrantys get a commision on the sale of the warranty,thus producing higher prices.

I owned a 99 and 2000 4x4 Polaris ATVs [ TONS of problems with BOTH of them ] and the extended warranty was worth EVERY penny I paid for them.BUT, remember one thing here Sir, the extended warranty is ONLY as good as the dealership wants it to be.If your dealership will not support the extended warranty and go to bat for you when you need him to, the warranty is useless.

In Oct of 2005, I purchased a new 2006 800cc Can Am Max and if you bought a Can Am in the month of October, Can Am would throw in a 5 year warranty for FREE.

Two weeks ago, I brought the 800 in for oil being on the inside of my belt housing cover.Yesterday I picked the ATV up and wound up paying only my 50.00 deductable for over 500.00 in parts and labor repairs.

Shop around and find a good dealer that supports you and the warranty.

Good Luck,
Bill


----------



## JohnD4980 (Aug 11, 2009)

If you use yours a ton, get the warranty, parts ar not cheap. If you a mechanic, then I owuld not...


----------



## MUDDY4LIFE (Apr 13, 2001)

JohnD,
I respect your comment about being a mechanic, but I have to tell you, todays newer ATVs are ''HIGH TECH'' and require ''HIGH TECH'' diagnostic equipment to figure out whats wrong with 90% of the electronics that are on the newer 4x4 ATVs.Im a prior Master Mechanic in the Auto industry and I cant use ''much'' of my auto knowledge to fix my own 2006 800cc Can Am.

And this high tech equipment is very expensive to operate and takes alot of KNOWLEDGE to use.With that said, I would not take my chance and would advise ANYBODY who purchses a newer 4x4 ATV, to shop around and definately buy an extended warranty if they plan on keeping their ATV for any length of time.


----------



## ltatkinson (Aug 17, 2007)

I bought the ext. warr. when I bought my 08 700 and cancelled it as soon as I read it over. Spend the time and read it before you buy it. They did give me my money back but it was not easy.

Tim


----------



## sourdough44 (Mar 2, 2008)

I would never buy an extended warranty.


----------

